# CAYENNE PEPPER CHALLENGE 2010-'11



## varaneka (Jan 2, 2010)

Challengers (PM me to add your name):

Dlove
Tallnomad
SailorWifey
MonaRae
HeChangedMyName
Tri3nity
Lady Esquire
SherGrowingHair
Eritreladiee
Sonia1965
Bluwatersoul
Ladysaraii 
Grow
GoingBack2black
V



I heard that someone knew a person who shaved her head and starting using this before every wash. The person's hair grew down to her butt in less than two years. Cayenne pepper can serve as a stimulant since it makes your scalp burn.



Guidelines
You can buy any brand of Ground or Liquid Cayenne Pepper you like.

It must be made into a paste before applying. 

You must use cayenne pepper paste at least 2-3 times a week.
  
You can put it on any thinning or balding spots of your 
choice. (on your entire scalp)

You can use water, or any oil of your preference. 

You can even add things to it if you like, make it to your own accord. 

Whatever you choose to use to add to your mix, you must leave it in for minimum of 30 minutes, with or without cap, if done before your regular cowash or DC's it will not interrupt your regular regimen. 

Please post the days you used the cayenne pepper, to keep everyone updated, accountable and reminded of progress. 

Check In will be the 1st of every month! You can also post pics if you have a camera, but describing any growth or experience with it will be good too!

*CAYENNE PEPPER BENEFITS

* When applied external on the human skin, rubefacient herbs like cayenne pepper causes irritation and redness of the skin-consequently, there is the attraction of the blood towards the area of the skin where the rubefacient herb was applied. It is the increased peripheral blood circulation that helps in relieving pain, reducing congestion and inflammation of the external tissues.


Most analgesic creams, liniments and lotions available commercially today, contains capsaicin as their main active component. Applying any product that contains capsaicin extracted from cayenne pepper -will first of all stimulate or cause the skin to glow fiery red (due to the irritation of mucous membrane) and subsequently, decreases the intensity of visceral pain in the area of where the product was applied. 



Home-made cayenne oil could be prepared by infusing 25g of dried ground cayenne pepper in 500ml of vegetable oil such as sunflower, olive oil, etc for about 10 to 14 days. The oil is warmed daily under a very low heat. Other rubefacient herbs such as cloves, mustard, ginger, black pepper could be added if desired.


Home-made cayenne liniment is however, superior to the cayenne oil because it absorbs easily through the skin when it is applied externally.


A liniment is usually prepared by steeping rubefacient herbs like cayenne into 70 per cent alcohol for about 10 - 14 days.


After filtering, the liniment is then bottled and labelled and is ready for external use. The cayenne oil prepared as indicated above could be added to the liniment to double or to enhance its efficacy. Alternatively, other essential oils like the Eucalyptus oil, oil of cloves, etc could be added to the liniment to improve its healing quality.


Cayenne pepper could be applied directly on the skin in the form of herbal poultice. Ground dried cayenne pepper is made into a paste by adding hot water. Alternatively, the ground or powdered pepper could be mixed with equal quantity of powdered charcoal and then mixed into a paste with hot water.


The cayenne or its mixture with charcoal is spread directly on the affected part. The cayenne could also spread between gauze and placed on the affected part. It is then covered with light cloth or gauze and bandaged loosely.


You can actually mix cayenne with water, make a paste and  massage your scalp with it. You leave it in 20 to 30 minutes and then  wash it out.  Excellent results have been seen  with alopecia,  male pattern baldnessand excellent results also in women that have lost their hair.


*In the early days of medical practice, the practitioners stimulates hair growth in cases of alopecia (hair loss) by massaging the scalp with a mixture of cayenne pepper, and salt into fresh onion juice - cayenne triggers off increased blood circulation to the scalp - which increases its nourishment and hair growth.*
*Today, most natural hair tonic contains, cayenne or the capsaicin extracted from it as an essential ingredients.*


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Jan 2, 2010)

hmmm, i wonder if you can even use the bengay or capsaicin ointment from the tube?  hmmmm???


----------



## varaneka (Jan 2, 2010)

Mizani_Mrs said:


> hmmm, i wonder if you can even use the bengay or capsaicin ointment from the tube?  hmmmm???



that seems like a really good idea but I don't have any so I'll have to mix my own paste


----------



## varaneka (Jan 3, 2010)

I used castor oil to mix my cayenne pepper with and massaged my entire scalp with it for about 7 minutes. I'll shampoo after 30 minutes are up


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 3, 2010)

Count me in.  I love cayenne.  I mix it in drinks and sprinkle it on foods.  

I think I'll try this recipe:

04/08/2008: Nancy from Brunswick GA writes: "I would like to post another remedy. Can't believe how many people are interested in this remedy! I felt some of your readers might want to have this. Nancy 

To grow hair:
Aloe Vera Gel and Cayenne Pepper. 
1/4 to 1/2 c. of Aloe Vera and 2 capsules of cayenne pepper.( Any cayenne will do, You can use Kitchen Spice)
May need to adjust measurement of the aloe and cayenne a little more or less..For the right consistancy. 
Pour mixture into a hair color bottle and shake well.
Apply to scalp, massaging in with fingertips. 
This mixture will stimulate and clean the hair follicles.
The hair cycle may take a few weeks possibly months, but you will see results.
Leave on scalp at least 10 to 15 minutes or more if you wish. Can be applied weekly.
If you want to use this remedy more often I suggest you try it once and wait a few days, particularly if you have sensitive skin issues.
Caution.....This will burn somewhat, Be careful around eyes. Do not make mixture too runny as it could run into eyes.
Do not make mixture too thick as it will not squirt out of bottle.
You will continue to feel a slight burn even after this remedy is rinsed off. 
Aloe Vera gel normally needs to be refridgerated, When mixing remedy allow it to sit a few hours at room tempature before applying to scalp.
Do not apply to scalp cold, as this will close your pores.
If you make more than you need, it will keep a few days in a cool place.
I have used this mixture as a facial scrub, It is a firey facial! Cayenne Pepper is great for circulation. Cayenne Pepper packs a punch, mixed with Aloe Vera and all the great things in Aloe Vera are increased.
Cayenne is called a "catalyst" herb that increases the efficacy of the ingredients you are using. "

Source:
http://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/hair_loss2.html#GRASSOIL_35723


----------



## varaneka (Jan 3, 2010)

my sinuses are open...

time to rinse LOL


----------



## amwcah (Jan 3, 2010)

I have heard of this before, but I'm doing enough already.  I will be observing from the sidelines though.  HHG ladies!


----------



## Minty (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not going to join the challenge, but I support you. I am going to add some to my NuGro spray, its alcohol based so there's my tincture.


----------



## Taina (Jan 3, 2010)

amwcah said:


> I have heard of this before, but I'm doing enough already.  I will be observing from the sidelines though.  HHG ladies!


Same here, i've heard about it, but never seen a prove. It was a challenge here with the Cayenne Pepper, i read it all but but never saw a picture ... so i don't know, i want to try something for the growth but i wnt to see nefore and after pictures, before i try it. erplexed


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll be checking in when I do this.  Will probably be sometime next week.

Just wanted to post another link, some of the ladies on BHM have a thread.  Haven't gone through it, but looks interesting:

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=15152

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=44710&highlight=cayenne

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=208139


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm willing to add this to my regimen. I just did my bc yesterday and will do anything to see some growth quickly.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 3, 2010)

well I'm a camera w**** even when I look busted lol

so at the very least you'll see b4 and afters from moi!


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 3, 2010)

creolesugarface said:


> I used castor oil to mix my cayenne pepper with and massaged my entire scalp with it for about 7 minutes. I'll shampoo after 30 minutes are up


 
how much of each are you using?

I think I'm going to mix my cayenne w/ evoo. Can coconut oil be used also and if so which do you think would work better?


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 3, 2010)

creolesugarface said:


> well I'm a camera w**** even when I look busted lol
> 
> so at the very least you'll see b4 and afters from moi!


 

me too, me too!!!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 3, 2010)

SailorWifey said:


> how much of each are you using?
> 
> I think I'm going to mix my cayenne w/ evoo. Can coconut oil be used also and if so which do you think would work better?




I think equal parts is what I did. I made the mix a while ago when I was growing my thin patch on my hairline out and my eyebrows since I was bleaching them and my hair to match

I think that avocado, coconut, and olive oils have the most benefits so either of those


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 3, 2010)

creolesugarface said:


> I think equal parts is what I did. I made the mix a while ago when I was growing my thin patch on my hairline out and my eyebrows since I was bleaching them and my hair to match
> 
> I think that avocado, coconut, and olive oils have the most benefits so either of those


 
Ok I made a big batch just now. 8 oz oil and 2 tblspoons cayenne. I saw that the lady who grew her hair long in 2 yrs used 4 oz evoo and 2 tblspns cayenne, but that seems like a lot. I mainly used evoo but i did add a lil coconut and 7 oil.

I can use this on my eyebrows????? Mine dont grow well on their own.


----------



## Taina (Jan 3, 2010)

creolesugarface said:


> well I'm a camera w**** even when I look busted lol
> 
> so at the very least you'll see b4 and afters from moi!


Thanks girls, i'll be suscribing to this thread


----------



## dlove (Jan 3, 2010)

SailorWifey said:


> Ok I made a big batch just now. 8 oz oil and 2 tblspoons cayenne.* I saw that the lady who grew her hair long in 2 yrs* used 4 oz evoo and 2 tblspns cayenne, but that seems like a lot. I mainly used evoo but i did add a lil coconut and 7 oil.
> 
> I can use this on my eyebrows????? Mine dont grow well on their own.


 
Be careful putting the concoction around the eye area.  Seems like it should work though, IDK.

Where did you see the lady that grew out her hair in 2 yrs. ? I'd like to see it too or least read about it.


----------



## Taina (Jan 3, 2010)

SailorWifey said:


> Ok I made a big batch just now. 8 oz oil and 2 tblspoons cayenne. I saw that the lady who grew her hair long in 2 yrs used 4 oz evoo and 2 tblspns cayenne, but that seems like a lot. I mainly used evoo but i did add a lil coconut and 7 oil.
> 
> *I can use this on my eyebrows????? *Mine dont grow well on their own.


Take care with that! Cayenne Pepper is chili per se (i heard the pepper spray is made with this pepper), so it that stuff enter in your eyes, it wont be funny


----------



## winnettag (Jan 3, 2010)

You ladies are gangsta! I can't hang with this one, but good luck to all of you and I can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 3, 2010)

dlove said:


> Be careful putting the concoction around the eye area.  Seems like it should work though, IDK.
> 
> Where did you see the lady that grew out her hair in 2 yrs. ? I'd like to see it too or least read about it.



look at page one.  in my second post, i included links.  it's the first LHCF link


----------



## varaneka (Jan 3, 2010)

lol YEAH DO NOT PUT THIS ON YOUR EYELASHES for that matter

I used q-tips to apply on my eyebrows 

man that stuff burned my skin there


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah the link from tallnomad is what I read


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 4, 2010)

if u use the cayenne oil can you just leave it on your scalp since the burning subsides after awhile? or do you have to wash it out also


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 4, 2010)

From what I've read the longest you can leave it in is overnight


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 4, 2010)

SailorWifey said:


> From what I've read the longest you can leave it in is overnight




ok thx. ill have to sit this one out then even tho i've considered this for awhile. i have braids in and i can't be washing them 2-3 times a week. my hair'll be a mess.


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 4, 2010)

Mizani_Mrs said:


> hmmm, i wonder if you can even use the bengay or capsaicin ointment from the tube? hmmmm???


 
I found this on another site:

Ok Ladies, this is my mixture recipe: I part antifungal creme, 1 part Capzasin-HP (http://www.walgreens.com/store/produ...7&id=prod4567), and one part hydrocortizone creme. I use all "CREMES" and NOT the ointments. Mix everything together and apply everyday or every other day. 

I came up with this concoction based on my own research into hair growth. You know how some people go to dermatologists for cortizone injections for hair growth? Well cortizone is a steroid that agitates the scalp into producing hair.

Cayenne pepper increases blood circulation when taken internally and applied topically. This is why it works for arthritis. When applied to the skin, it increases blood flow hence stopping pain. The main ingredient in Capzaisin Hp is Cayenne pepper.... Don't believe it? rub some in your eyes.... just kidding!

Next, everyones hair would grow a little faster if it were not for some common bacteria and fungi that are on the scalp. So just by using an antibacterial alone.... you will produce more growth.

Mix all 3 together and you have a Very powerful growth treatment!


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 4, 2010)

runwaydream said:


> ok thx. ill have to sit this one out then even tho i've considered this for awhile. i have braids in and i can't be washing them 2-3 times a week. my hair'll be a mess.


 
You can still add it to your regimen. I've read that a few ppl only apply it before dc'ing/poo/cowash


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 4, 2010)

Are yall heating it b4 putting it on your scalp???


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 4, 2010)

SailorWifey said:


> You can still add it to your regimen. I've read that a few ppl only apply it before dc'ing/poo/cowash




that won't make too much of a difference cause i only wash my hair once a month. i kno, i kno, i suck at life. 

but i need something that i can apply w.o having to wash out. i'll prob just wait until the summer when i stop wearing braids b4 i do this. 

thx for all of your help tho


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 4, 2010)

I just applied my cayenne oil and put a shower cap and my durag on. I will wash it in the am. I will do this every evening since I cowash every morning.


----------



## n_vizion (Jan 4, 2010)

I tried it in my conditioner once but when I rinsed it out, I wasn't careful.  It felt like I got maced in my shower.  

What I do now is mix it in my water with lemon and syrup (yep the lemonade cleanse drink).  I'm stimulating from the inside out.  A few years ago I bought a stimulating spray at Whole Foods.  I would spray in parts of my hair and feel the tingle.  Maybe I'll try that again.


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 4, 2010)

I rinsed mine out early...I couldn't take it. It itched like crazy...not sure what I should do differently


----------



## 757diva (Jan 4, 2010)

I can't wait to see you ladies results...I'll sit back and decide later on if I want to try this


----------



## varaneka (Jan 4, 2010)

SailorWifey said:


> Are yall heating it b4 putting it on your scalp???



heck no

my skin is already sensitive lol


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 4, 2010)

creolesugarface said:


> heck no
> 
> my skin is already sensitive lol


 
O ok cause I'm reading that some women use it as a hot oil treatment


----------



## Minty (Jan 4, 2010)

if it is burning that much then your mix is too strong. try cutting it by half. Its the same with peppermint oil, alittle goes a long way. I did start taking a cayenne pill again. I dropped it from my vit. reggie a while ago so it will be good to re-add.


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 4, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> if it is burning that much then your mix is too strong. try cutting it by half. Its the same with peppermint oil, alittle goes a long way. I did start taking a cayenne pill again. I dropped it from my vit. reggie a while ago so it will be good to re-add.


 

It doesnt burn at all...it itches like crazy. Does that mean the same thing???


----------



## Minty (Jan 4, 2010)

Itching is good, if I am correct it affects the follicle. It is irritating the follicle, but it may also cause inflammation and that too much inflammation is not good. I say experiment with the dosage and test on the most sensitive area on the scalp (for me, my crown) 1/2 w/your original, 1/2 with a diluted mix.


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 4, 2010)

Add me to the list.  2010 is my BSL year!!!!!


----------



## SherGrowingHair (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm up for the challenge! I used a cayenne pepper treatment from May to November and I definitely saw results.


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 5, 2010)

SherGrowingHair said:


> I'm up for the challenge! I used a cayenne pepper treatment from May to November and I definitely saw results.




oooh!! details! details! 
how much would you say it grew? 
how often did you use it? 
what kind of cayenne mix did you make? 
any pix?


----------



## SherGrowingHair (Jan 5, 2010)

I used it twice a week. I left it on overnight but, the mixture wasn't as potent as I think this challenge's will be. Unfortunately I wasn't a member at the time and I didn't take pictures but it grew more than 3 inches from May to November.


----------



## SherGrowingHair (Jan 5, 2010)

This picture was taken just after a 1.5 inch trim, four days after my last cayenne treatment and a day after dyeing with henna and indigo on November 25, 2009.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 5, 2010)

i won't be joining this challenge but i stopped by to say good luck to you all. it will feel like you've lit your scalp on fire but with some adjustments and time...you'll grow to like that type of sensation.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmmm, I remember a while back someone posting a cayenne and vodka recipe. BRB, going to see if I can find it.

ETA here they are:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=208139&highlight=cayenne+pepper+vodka
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=208497&highlight=cayenne+pepper+vodka
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=2865773&highlight=cayenne+pepper+vodka#post2865773


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 5, 2010)

What a timely thread.  Just a few minutes ago I wrote in my fotki that I may give cayenne pepper oil a try to regrow my edges and nape.  Count me in.


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 5, 2010)

I diluted my oil a bit w/ 7 oil and have it sitting on my scalp right now with a shower cap on. I may have diluted it a bit too much b/c I dont feel anything


----------



## Jewell (Jan 5, 2010)

This is an *old* technique...I remember there being a thread about mixing Cayenne pepper with oil to apply to scalp to increase hair growth.  This was several years ago.  I tried it, but it made my scalp burn like hell (prolly cuz I put in on a freshly washed scalp)!  I find that a few "Super Gro" pomades and scalp greases have it in there, along with black pepper.  It probably works, though I didn't use long enough to find out!  

I may try it again, it may not be that bad on a dry (closed-pore) scalp.  I currently use a "super gro" grease on my scalp containing cayenne & black pepper (but in very minute amounts compared to other ingredients).  I would like to try this again to see if it works, and alternate with my other growth remedies.


----------



## tri3nity (Jan 5, 2010)

Add me to this challenge please. And you say that I can mix it with aloe juice? What would be the best mixture? I want to try it today when I wash.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, add me.  this challenge will help me use my ceyanne pepper shampoo and condish up, if nothing else.  Maybe I'll get soem awesome hair growth to boot.  I don't remember the brand right now, I'll check when I get home.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 5, 2010)

I made a new batch with castor oil again. then I massaged about a handful in my scalp for 20 minutes.

how's everyone doing?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, so this is the shampoo and conditioner that I have.  It just says pepper extract on the ingredients and has all sorts of peppers on the front.  I guess I need to add some other method of using cayenne huh.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 5, 2010)

Can this work on those of us with long hair?


----------



## varaneka (Jan 6, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> Ok, so this is the shampoo and conditioner that I have.  It just says pepper extract on the ingredients and has all sorts of peppers on the front.  I guess I need to add some other method of using cayenne huh.




I think that's fine! I'm sure any hot pepper will stimulate the scalp



Mz_Zartavia said:


> Can this work on those of us with long hair?



yes


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 6, 2010)

Creole--I decided to try the olive oil instead of the aloe vera gel.  When you mixed yours, what were your measurements for each?  Thanks!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 6, 2010)

I think I'll make an infusion too, This may be a great addition to my thin shorter crown.


Heyyy, I have a bottle of capzasin HP, do you think this will be ok for me to use?


ETA: I have the liquid, no mess applicator and it contains .35% capsaicin.  I got it for my knee and did stop using it when i noticed burning and itching.  I didn't read the label so didn't think this was normal.  Since I can use it on my body and leave it on, imma try it on my scalp.  I'll do it before wash day, just in case the burning is unbearable.


----------



## ActionActress (Jan 6, 2010)

tallnomad said:


> Count me in. *I love cayenne. I mix it in drinks and sprinkle it on foods. *
> 
> I think I'll try this recipe:
> 
> ...


 

It helps well with weightloss too. I use about 1/4 a tablespoon 2x a day.  But eat healthy.


----------



## ActionActress (Jan 6, 2010)

n_vizion said:


> I tried it in my conditioner once but when I rinsed it out, I wasn't careful.* It felt like I got maced in my shower. *
> 
> What I do now is mix it in my water with lemon and syrup (yep the lemonade cleanse drink). I'm stimulating from the inside out. A few years ago I bought a stimulating spray at Whole Foods. I would spray in parts of my hair and feel the tingle. Maybe I'll try that again.


 
Oh girl yes it feels soooo trrble!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 6, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> Heyyy, I have a bottle of capzasin HP, do you think this will be ok for me to use?
> 
> ETA: I have the liquid, no mess applicator and it contains .35% capsaicin.  I got it for my knee and did stop using it when i noticed burning and itching.  I didn't read the label so didn't think this was normal.  Since I can use it on my body and leave it on, imma try it on my scalp.  I'll do it before wash day, just in case the burning is unbearable.



I definitely would try that. If I had some of my own I'd just use that instead.



tallnomad said:


> Creole--I decided to try the olive oil instead of the aloe vera gel.  When you mixed yours, what were your measurements for each?  Thanks!



I have a jar of about 4 ounces castor oil, so I added about 2 tablespoons of cayenne pepper. So far, my scalp just itches. I've done it twice this week. I think that's a safe ratio, and you're welcome!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 6, 2010)

Jewell said:


> This is an *old* technique...I remember there being a thread about mixing Cayenne pepper with oil to apply to scalp to increase hair growth. This was several years ago. I tried it, but it made my scalp burn like hell (prolly cuz I put in on a freshly washed scalp)! I find that a few "Super Gro" pomades and scalp greases have it in there, along with black pepper. It probably works, though I didn't use long enough to find out!
> 
> I may try it again, it may not be that bad on a dry (closed-pore) scalp. I currently use a "super gro" grease on my scalp containing cayenne & black pepper (but in very minute amounts compared to other ingredients). I would like to try this again to see if it works, and alternate with my other growth remedies.


 
Yeah, I remember reading about it in some old threads.  I've always wanted to try it but never got around to it.  But I think it may work because when I had peppermint oil in my regular regimen my hair thrived.  Stimulating that scalp makes all the difference.  I'll report back in a few weeks. 



HeChangedMyName said:


> Ok, so this is the shampoo and conditioner that I have. It just says pepper extract on the ingredients and has all sorts of peppers on the front. I guess I need to add some other method of using cayenne huh.


 

Mmmm, this seems like something I've seen online before.  How do you like it?


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 6, 2010)

Mizani_Mrs said:


> hmmm, i wonder if you can even use the bengay or capsaicin ointment from the tube? hmmmm???


 
I haven't read the rest of the thread yet, still on page one but I wanted to reply just in case no one has answered your question yet.  Then I'll go back and read the rest.

I tried to use capsaicin on my scalp after my BC years ago.  I don't know if I got the idea from a website at the time, but probably so.  Anyway, I don't know if I used too much or what....but that thing burned my scalp something serious!  It was worse than a relaxer.  I was crying and my hair was on fire.  

I washed it out and it was still burning all night and well into the next morning.  

after that I did not revisit to try less.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 6, 2010)

creolesugarface said:


> I definitely would try that. If I had some of my own I'd just use that instead.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a jar of about 4 ounces castor oil, so I added about 2 tablespoons of cayenne pepper. So far, my scalp just itches. I've done it twice this week. I think that's a safe ratio, and you're welcome!



Well, I tried the Capzasin on my scalp.  I only let it marinate on there for about 15 to 20 minutes.  It didn't burn though so I may leave it on next time.  



Lady Esquire said:


> Yeah, I remember reading about it in some old threads.  I've always wanted to try it but never got around to it.  But I think it may work because when I had peppermint oil in my regular regimen my hair thrived.  Stimulating that scalp makes all the difference.  I'll report back in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I washed my hair after the Capzasin with my Cabellina shampoo and conditioner.  I made it a point to really scrub my scalp vigorously, yet gently.  It actually felt clean and refreshed.  It didn't burn or anything either.



shortycocoa said:


> I haven't read the rest of the thread yet, still on page one but I wanted to reply just in case no one has answered your question yet.  Then I'll go back and read the rest.
> 
> I tried to use capsaicin on my scalp after my BC years ago.  I don't know if I got the idea from a website at the time, but probably so.  Anyway, I don't know if I used too much or what....but that thing burned my scalp something serious!  It was worse than a relaxer.  I was crying and my hair was on fire.
> 
> ...




The capzasin didn't burn me at all.  I was expecting it to though.  I even rubbed it in really good after applying it.

Hopefully I can do this routine twice a week and apply the capzacin another two times during the week and leave it on.


----------



## Eritreladiee (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't believe I'm contemplating this right now.... I'm gonna oil my scalp tonight and leave it overnight (I'd shower, but I'm just 2 exhausted at this point....)

Do you guys think using ayurvedic oils like shikakai or mahabhringraj oil would be ok to mix cayenne with (esp. to leave overnight?) Or should I just stick to olive oil or coconut? I really wanna use the indian oils, cuz they'll relax my head. Any opinions?


----------



## 757diva (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm realllly thinking about doing this.  Can you get liquid cayenne pepper out of the grocery store?  I might have to put this on mi list for when I go shopping on Friday   But if it burns mi head like that WGO lite. Then I'mma cry.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 7, 2010)

757diva said:


> I'm realllly thinking about doing this.  Can you get liquid cayenne pepper out of the grocery store?  I might have to put this on mi list for when I go shopping on Friday   But if it burns mi head like that WGO lite. Then I'mma cry.



WGO lite burns? What's in it? I am not familiar with it, I have only heard others speak of it.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 7, 2010)

I just want to say thank you so much for this challenge.  My hair had been shedding like a dog.  That is, until last night when i used the capzasin, and pepper and rosemary shampoo and condish.

I can actually run my hand through my hair today and NOT ONE SINGLE HAIR COMES OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 7, 2010)

^^ I didn't know it helped with shedding

thanks for sharing your results!


----------



## Eritreladiee (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright, I did this last night and I'm in for the challenge. I'm gonna mix the cayenne with Indian oils, coconut or olive oil. I'm only gonna commit to a month (for now,) cuz I'm planning to do this everyday. 

Are you guys mixing and applying right away or are you making batches and leaving them to sit for several days before use??? I mixed and used right away last night, and it was tingling my scalp - not burning like I've heard other people complain about. Even when I washed out, even now- almost 6 hours after washing, it still tingles- not burns. Should I be using more cayenne since I'm not leaving it to sit for several days before use (because I know that's what makes it spicier) What do you guys think?

Oh and also, when I get home tonight, I'll post some starting pictures


----------



## varaneka (Jan 7, 2010)

Eritreladiee said:


> Alright, I did this last night and I'm in for the challenge. I'm gonna mix the cayenne with Indian oils, coconut or olive oil. I'm only gonna commit to a month (for now,) cuz I'm planning to do this everyday.
> 
> Are you guys mixing and applying right away or are you making batches and leaving them to sit for several days before use???



Whenever I make a new batch, I use some right away, but I try to make a big enough one that it'll last several uses.

I wish I knew about Ayurveda. I'm assuming that those types of oils are for the most part mild enough to use with cayenne, but I don't know for sure.

I think I remember someone saying neem oil is strong (there was a thread about using it on the face I think).



757diva said:


> I'm realllly thinking about doing this. Can you get liquid cayenne pepper out of the grocery store? I might have to put this on mi list for when I go shopping on Friday  But if it burns mi head like that WGO lite. Then I'mma cry.



I haven't seen any but I never looked before. Some hot sauces are made with cayenne (it's the first ingredient in Frank's Red Hot Sauce). If the ingredients are simple, I'd use that. Or you can make your own with water or oil.

Cayenne Tincture is another option.


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm glad HeChangedMyName posted the shampoo she used, because I thought I had seen something similar at my grocery store.  So I went and bought a shampoo and conditioner called "Peppar."

I do have some cayenne pepper marinating in olive oil right now and plan to wash my hair tomorrow.

Do you all think that this is too much stimulation?  I don't want my head to be on fire.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 8, 2010)

tallnomad said:


> I'm glad HeChangedMyName posted the shampoo she used, because I thought I had seen something similar at my grocery store. So I went and bought a shampoo and conditioner called "Peppar."
> 
> I do have some cayenne pepper marinating in olive oil right now and plan to wash my hair tomorrow.
> 
> Do you all think that this is too much stimulation? I don't want my head to be on fire.


 

I guess it would depend upon your scalp sensitivity.  mine didn't burn or anything(maybe I need to use more lol)  If you get the Peppar, let us know how it leaves your hair.  I'm game for trying new stuff that has proven results.  Mine actually smells like peppers.  does the peppar?


----------



## varaneka (Jan 8, 2010)

I've been doing this every other day so I'm going to do it again for 30 minutes and massage it in for most of that time too

I already see more curls popping up in the back


























it's starting to get fluffy yay


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 8, 2010)

Creolesugarface, yours looks simple. Does it burn or tingle with a little more intensity?


----------



## varaneka (Jan 8, 2010)

mariofmagdal said:


> Creolesugarface, yours looks simple. Does it burn or tingle with a little more intensity?



it itches the more I massage it but it didn't start itching till the second day of application


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 9, 2010)

I cowashed my hair then put my oil on my scalp and my hubby massaged my scalp for 20 min. I wrapped my hair and will rinse in the morning


----------



## Eritreladiee (Jan 9, 2010)

This is really not working for me. I've been mixing 1 tablespoon oil to 1 teaspoon cayenne, which gives me a pretty good tingle, but the problem is I can't seem to wash this crap fully outta my hair. I've done this 3 days now- I rinse, shampoo, conditon, even comb with a fine tooth comb in the shower (which seems to help alot,) but regardless i still have orange looking dandruff floating around in my hair. 

I know I can strain the cayenne out, but that means I would have to let it sit for 2 weeks in order for the spiciness to release into the oil. I don't wanna wait that long!

Do you guys know if boiling the oil and cayenne will release the spiciness into the oil? What are you guys doing to get the cayenne outta your hair (without having to spend an hour in the shower- cuz my hot water tank runs out)


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 9, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> I guess it would depend upon your scalp sensitivity.  mine didn't burn or anything(maybe I need to use more lol)  If you get the Peppar, let us know how it leaves your hair.  I'm game for trying new stuff that has proven results.  Mine actually smells like peppers.  does the peppar?



I kept the the olive oil/cayenne mix in all day and last night, washed my hair and conditioned it with the Peppar products.  The shampoo REALLY tingled and my scalp felt really open and clean.  I did get some of the shampoo in my eyes and it burned quite a bit.

Mine has a very slight pepper smell, but not much at all.

My hair was a bit dry though.  The shampoo has placenta protein in it, and my hair is a bit protein sensitive.


----------



## bluwatersoul (Jan 9, 2010)

*oh geez, please add me. All of a sudden my temples are trying to disappear and I can't have any of that, it is very dismaying. *


----------



## 757diva (Jan 9, 2010)

I need to stay out these threads because I bought some cayenne pepper today  I'mma try it but on mi own lol Once I finish taking out these braids I'll post mi results


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 9, 2010)

I've been back and forth reading this thread, and have decided to take the plunge! Can I join this challenge? I'm on the napes and edges challenge and I really do need some help there! I should be able to post starting photos on Monday. If any growth does appear I will easily tell. I propose to use the cayenne and vodka method. While that's infusing I may try Freds Red Hot pepper sauce - ingredients are cayenne pepper 35%, vinegar, water, salt, and garlic powder. I aim to do regular updates.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 10, 2010)

sonia1965 said:


> I've been back and forth reading this thread, and have decided to take the plunge! Can I join this challenge? I'm on the napes and edges challenge and I really do need some help there! I should be able to post starting photos on Monday. If any growth does appear I will easily tell. I propose to use the cayenne and vodka method. While that's infusing I may try Freds Red Hot pepper sauce - ingredients are cayenne pepper 35%, vinegar, water, salt, and garlic powder. I aim to do regular updates.



that's great! I am adding you now



Eritreladiee said:


> This is really not working for me. I've been mixing 1 tablespoon oil to 1 teaspoon cayenne, which gives me a pretty good tingle, but the problem is I can't seem to wash this crap fully outta my hair. I've done this 3 days now- I rinse, shampoo, conditon, even comb with a fine tooth comb in the shower (which seems to help alot,) but regardless i still have orange looking dandruff floating around in my hair.
> 
> I know I can strain the cayenne out, but that means I would have to let it sit for 2 weeks in order for the spiciness to release into the oil. I don't wanna wait that long!
> 
> Do you guys know if boiling the oil and cayenne will release the spiciness into the oil? What are you guys doing to get the cayenne outta your hair (without having to spend an hour in the shower- cuz my hot water tank runs out)



I'm sorry it's been hard to remove! I always massage my scalp when shampooing and conditioning, whether it be with my fingertips/nails or Goody Styling Therapy Jojoba Paddle Brush (its rubber tips make it easier to use than my massager brush from Sally's).

If you're using cayenne peppers from the produce section, simply boil them in water. Add oil after you strain the juice from the boiled peppers.

I think if you use the ground pepper, straining with a cheese cloth would prevent any "grains" from getting in your paste. http://www.ehow.com/how_5157998_make-cayenne-tincture.html


----------



## Minty (Jan 10, 2010)

I think I am going to look for the Peppar Shampoo/conditioner. I think I will have to wash my pepper head in the sink next time and NOT in the shower. ooooh baby it burns. I washed my face 3 times to make sure it wasn't still in my eyes.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm going to give this a try.  I'm going to do a oil/pepper prepoo and see how this works.  I'll report back


----------



## SherGrowingHair (Jan 11, 2010)

I used the cayenne twice this week for the first time since November. I didn't feel anything the first time. The second time it was a little warm but no real heat. but hours after I washed the second time my scalp started itching like mad, a sign that my hair is growing. I used some miconzaole yesterday and it calmed the itching. I usually mix the miconazole with the cayenne, perhaps that is why I have never felt the itching before. My hair feels great and the ends look happy!!!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ yeahhhhhh I don't like the itching either but I do have to say that my hair feels amazing already


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ladies, these are my starting pics...as you can see I need all the help I can get!!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Sonia, thanks for posting starter pics!

I suggest adding oil to your mix so that it doesn't run in your eyes, unless you're not having that problem


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 11, 2010)

creolesugarface said:


> Hey Sonia, thanks for posting starter pics!
> 
> I suggest adding oil to your mix so that it doesn't run in your eyes, unless you're not having that problem



Thanks creolesugarface! I've not started either one yet, but I think that's a good idea. I can either go for avocado oil, nice and heavy, or castor oil. I'll let y'all know how I get on!


----------



## Bnster (Jan 11, 2010)

I am currently prepoo my hair with ORS Mayo & Alma oil.  I forgot I wanted to try the cayenne pepper.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 11, 2010)

sonia1965 said:


> Thanks creolesugarface! I've not started either one yet, but I think that's a good idea. I can either go for avocado oil, nice and heavy, or castor oil. I'll let y'all know how I get on!



those are both excellent choices

I massaged my mix in my scalp and hair today


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 14, 2010)

I slathered on some cayenne oil and massaged my scalp before adding my mix of elasta qp dpr-11, honey, and coconut oil. I did my version of a steam cap and the dc on for about 2 hrs...I did that yesterday


----------



## varaneka (Jan 14, 2010)

ooo honey

nice


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 21, 2010)

I've fallen and I can't get up.  I'm off the wagon.  too much going on right now.  I need to find time to do this.  Otherwise, I know me, I got the itch to get my hair cut off. . .I'll do it if I don't grown it.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 21, 2010)

Good Luck to all you ladies on this challenge!  I've used it straight from a seasoning shaker (plain cayenne pepper) into oil (leftover WGO), mixed it up in the WGO applicator bottle, and generously applied to scalp after a wash.  Boy, did it burn!  I liked the sensation, as I'm a Spicy Foodie anyway, but I don't have the time to do this challenge right now!  I'm definitely writing it down to possibly start on my own at a later date.  

Also, it wasn't hard to get out at all, but then again, my hair was relaxed bone straight at the time.  IDK how it would work with all this transitioning NG!  I do know that it was horrid getting the Ayurvedic Brahmi powder to rinse completely, as well as other herbal products like Motions CPR (herbs got stuck in my hair).


----------



## grow (Jan 21, 2010)

creolesugarface said:


> nice


 
THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR STARTING THIS CREOLESUGARFACE!

can i still join?

i hope so!

have started with the castor oil just in the last 2 months but adding cayenne pepper is an AWSOME idea!

i just tried some on my thinner areas before my wash 3 days ago, but it didn't sting or burn like i've seen some ladies report.

sure hope i'm doing this right!

HHG!!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 21, 2010)

grow said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR STARTING THIS CREOLESUGARFACE!
> 
> can i still join?
> 
> ...



of courseeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! girllllll! lol

HHG to you, too. I didn't have time to do this last weekend or this week but next week I'll be back on the ball!

keep it up!


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi creolesugarface and ladies, I did the cayenne and vodka mix, and let it sit, shaking occasionally over 3 days before using it. I read that the use with alcohol would make the mix dry into the scalp effectively. There was no stinging the first time, but I did it just before and steam, and that's when it tingled a bit, definatly not uncomfortable. 

I've massaged it into my edges every other day, when I remember, no tingling though. I should say that after I massage in I then massage a little with avocado oil. Will continue with the mix, especially when I steam and dc under a dryer.


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 23, 2010)

omg omg omg...for the first time...I feel the BURN! I've never been so happy to be in pain. My scalp is on fiya, but I want results.


----------



## grow (Jan 25, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> I've fallen and I can't get up. I'm off the wagon. too much going on right now. I need to find time to do this. Otherwise, I know me, I got the itch to get my hair cut off. . .I'll do it if I don't grown it.


 

COME ON MS. HECHANGEDMYNAME! YOU CAN DO IT!!! STICK WITH IT AND MAKE THE TIME....JUST POP IT ON BEFORE YOU WASH if you are really stuck for time, just get a handfull and glob it all over your head...it'll get to the roots anyway and that might be a faster technique then parting and finger or applicator bottle applying.... 

as for me,i just read the ingredients on my cayenne pepper and it's mixed with sunflower oil and i read on here in another thread that sunflower oil does not penetrate. 
so today i "made" some cayenne pepper oil....!
while boiling the water and oil to get it to mix, i threw in some fenugreek seeds, a garlic clove, some seasame seeds, some ginger powder, some horsetail, 3/4 of a small onion, and of course, 3 long stalks of fresh cayenne pepper (in boiling water with olive oil which does penetrate).

that mix smelt good enough to eat!

i can't wait to put it on my scalp tonight before my nightly massage..yes, i'm washing my hair tomorrow,lol!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 26, 2010)

grow said:


> COME ON MS. HECHANGEDMYNAME! YOU CAN DO IT!!! STICK WITH IT AND MAKE THE TIME....JUST POP IT ON BEFORE YOU WASH if you are really stuck for time, just get a handfull and glob it all over your head...it'll get to the roots anyway and that might be a faster technique then parting and finger or applicator bottle applying....
> 
> as for me,i just read the ingredients on my cayenne pepper and it's mixed with sunflower oil and i read on here in another thread that sunflower oil does not penetrate.
> so today i "made" some cayenne pepper oil....!
> ...




Thanks for the boost.  I plan to wash my hair maybe tomorrow so i hope that I'can put some on tomorrow before washing.  But, the benefit is that from all the baggying, moisturizing, dc'ing, I can tell that my crown is gaining some strength.  not sure on the length just yet though.  I just did a mini cut on my hair recently so I will definitely be able to gauage how well my hair has grown by mid year and then again at end of year.


----------



## grow (Jan 27, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> Thanks for the boost. I plan to wash my hair maybe tomorrow so i hope that I'can put some on tomorrow before washing. But, the benefit is that from all the baggying, moisturizing, dc'ing, I can tell that my crown is gaining some strength. not sure on the length just yet though. I just did a mini cut on my hair recently so I will definitely be able to gauage how well my hair has grown by mid year and then again at end of year.




so glad to know you are back in the swing of things HeChangedMyName!!!:bouncegre:trampolin
you and your hair will be soooo happy that you're back!
keep up the good work and HHG!!!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 30, 2010)

applying with an applicator bottle sounds like the best way
I have been doing it with my hands, and it seems like the cayenne stays on my hair more than my scalp sometimes, even though my hair is short. I will either use a dropper or one of my bottles with a pointed tip.

but here's an update on my progress (my curls are coming back! excuse the lint or thread that got stuck in my hair while I was asleep)


















is anyone else seeing any results? I've noticed that my hair is smoother.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 30, 2010)

Your hair is so pretty!

I have an oil mixture marinating, will use it on next wash day. I will let you know when and if I see any results.


----------



## grow (Feb 7, 2010)

creolesugarface said:


> applying with an applicator bottle sounds like the best way
> I have been doing it with my hands, and it seems like the cayenne stays on my hair more than my scalp sometimes, even though my hair is short. I will either use a dropper or one of my bottles with a pointed tip.
> 
> but here's an update on my progress (my curls are coming back! excuse the lint or thread that got stuck in my hair while I was asleep)
> ...


 

CREOLESUGARFACE, YOUR HAIR HAS REALLY GROWN OUT WONDERFULLY!!!!!!

now, THAT'S A SUCCESS STORY!!!!!!

AND IT'S SO SOFT AND SMOOTH LOOKING, TOO!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:bouncegre:trampolin:reddancer:




and i MUST agree that this stuff works because i measured my hair last week, and am so happy to report that I HAD ONE, YES 1 INCH OF GROWTH IN JUST THREE WEEKS!!! 

(i gotta find a way to get pictures up....am working on it even tho my hard drive is full...)

i almost could not believe it, especially because it didn't "look" like my hair had grown at all, but the measuring tape does not lie!

i'm sure that cayenne you started us doing is A MAJOR helper, plus i added some ginger to my "potion" ...ok, plus eo's, jbco, onion, horsetail, fenugreek, amla oil...but nothing creates that "tingle" like the CAYENNE PEPPER! 

yes, as another member reported "it gets my scalp on fiya!" but it's just the tingle it needs to stimulate growth, like your progress report testifies and my measuring tape confirms!

THANKS AGAIN FOR STARTING THIS THREAD!!!!


----------



## varaneka (Feb 7, 2010)

grow said:


> CREOLESUGARFACE, YOUR HAIR HAS REALLY GROWN OUT WONDERFULLY!!!!!!
> 
> now, THAT'S A SUCCESS STORY!!!!!!
> 
> ...



thank you! you're so sweet! I am excited to keep going especially since you have gotten a whole inch so quickly! let's get it!


----------



## grow (Feb 12, 2010)

i had planned to put my cayenne on tonight and leave it in overnight with my dc on, but we have out of town guests and i've got to be there early tomorrow morning....

ugh, isn't it awful when simple and usually joyous pleasures in life like seeing old friends gets in the way of* the hair routine*? LOL 


can't wait to get back to my cayenne!!! (but i will enjoy our friends' visit anyway!:-


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 12, 2010)

I thought some of you might be interested in this. I found it while re-upping my supplements. I might give it a try.

http://www.luckyvitamin.com/p-31841-greensations-thermascalp-natural-scalp-therapy-4-oz


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay, so I ordered some. I will let you know what I think when it gets here. I suffer with frequent headaches and love stimulating tonics on my scalp! I love the ingredients, and it's all natural.

http://www.luckyvitamin.com/p-31841-greensations-thermascalp-natural-scalp-therapy-4-oz


----------



## NJoy (Feb 12, 2010)

creolesugarface said:


> Challengers (PM me to add your name):


 
Trying to join but can't seem to send you a PM.  Can I join?


----------



## grow (Feb 14, 2010)

so glad to see you here, NJoy!!!
i'm sure creolesugarface will add you....welcome!!!

out of town guest have left and guess what ladies, i couldn't wait to get that cayenne on my head! lol! it's simmering under my saran wrap as i type.....
i can really FEEL it working......

HHG ladies!!!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 14, 2010)

I am still using my cayenne pepper MN mix as well every other night on my scalp. I wash and DC my hair once every 7-14 days.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 14, 2010)

Ooops, I just realized that I didn't officially join this challenge. I think I will still follow it though.


----------



## grow (Feb 15, 2010)

*WELCOME AGGIE!!!*

*SOOOOO GLAD YOU ARE HERE!!!*

:welcome3::superbanana:


----------



## Aggie (Feb 15, 2010)

grow said:


> *WELCOME AGGIE!!!*
> 
> *SOOOOO GLAD YOU ARE HERE!!!*
> 
> :welcome3::superbanana:


 
Thank you so much for such an enthusiastic welcome, grow.


----------



## marygrove013 (Feb 17, 2010)

HAS ANYONE TRIED THIS...IF SO ANY COMMENTS???? THANKS LADIES : )

ThermaScalp™ invigorates hair follicles by creating a thermal reaction that permeates the scalp with a healing combination of Caffeine (derived from coffee beans) and Capsaicin (derived from Cayenne peppers). This exclusive formulation also contains other proven herbal extracts including Saw Palmetto and Pygeum. Aside from increasing absorption through the scalp, the Caffeine and Capsicum in this formula also supercharge nerve endings that promote follicle regeneration and healthy hair growth. This all natural formula contains no chemicals and can be used in addition to any hair regimen. ThermaScalp relieves irritation, dryness and itching in less than 60 seconds for most users and the soothing relief lasts all day long. ThermaScalp promotes follicle blood flow for healthy hair growth. This exclusive formula relieves dryness, itching, irritation and even dandruff.  (Patent Pending)

Ingredients: Purified Water, Caffeine, Saw Palmetto, Olive Leaf, Rosemary, Oleoresin Capsicum, Alpha Lipoic Acid, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin c), Vegetable Glycerin, Potassium Sorbate.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 17, 2010)

marygrove013 said:


> HAS ANYONE TRIED THIS...IF SO ANY COMMENTS???? THANKS LADIES : )
> 
> ThermaScalp™ invigorates hair follicles by creating a thermal reaction that permeates the scalp with a healing combination of Caffeine (derived from coffee beans) and Capsaicin (derived from Cayenne peppers). This exclusive formulation also contains other proven herbal extracts including Saw Palmetto and Pygeum. Aside from increasing absorption through the scalp, the Caffeine and Capsicum in this formula also supercharge nerve endings that promote follicle regeneration and healthy hair growth. This all natural formula contains no chemicals and can be used in addition to any hair regimen. ThermaScalp relieves irritation, dryness and itching in less than 60 seconds for most users and the soothing relief lasts all day long. ThermaScalp promotes follicle blood flow for healthy hair growth. This exclusive formula relieves dryness, itching, irritation and even dandruff.  (Patent Pending)
> 
> Ingredients: Purified Water, Caffeine, Saw Palmetto, Olive Leaf, Rosemary, Oleoresin Capsicum, Alpha Lipoic Acid, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin c), Vegetable Glycerin, Potassium Sorbate.



I posted a link to this product within this thread. I suppose no one has, but I did order some and it should arrive by the end of the week, they have shipping delays due to snow. I will post what I think once it arrives.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Feb 17, 2010)

Aggie,
Are you only mixing cayenne pepper and MN?  If I read your post correctly, it looks like you're applying your mix and leaving it in without washing the next day? Is that right???


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2010)

ElegantElephant said:


> Aggie,
> Are you only mixing cayenne pepper and MN? If I read your post correctly, it looks like you're applying your mix and leaving it in without washing the next day? Is that right???


 

I added cayenne pepper to my already mixed MN recipe and you are correct in that I haven't been washing it out after every application. I wash only once every 7-14 days now that I am so deep into my relaxer stretch. That's just wayyy too much work for me.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Feb 18, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I added cayenne pepper to my already mixed MN recipe and you are correct in that I haven't been washing it out after every application. I wash only once every 7-14 days now that I am so deep into my relaxer stretch. That's just wayyy too much work for me.


 
Thanks Aggie!! There's no way I can wash my hair every 2-3 days.  I'm going to add the pepper to my current mix as well. One more question, are you using powder or liquid pepper???


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2010)

ElegantElephant said:


> Thanks Aggie!! There's no way I can wash my hair every 2-3 days. I'm going to add the pepper to my current mix as well. One more question, are you using powder or liquid pepper???


 
I have been using the powdered one but I think that the liquid infusion would be used in my next MN mixture. I don't like the red pepper bits in my hair from the powder version.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 19, 2010)

Tried my marinated mixed for the first time tonight as a prepoo.  Didn't feel much but fell asleep for a few hours and woke up feeling muy ciente. I like it and am still feeling a little tingly. lol.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 24, 2010)

i'm dropping out of this challenge, i haven't been diligent anyway, but my growth is fine.  6" per year.  I just plan to focus on retention.  Good luck ladies.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> i'm dropping out of this challenge, i haven't been diligent anyway, but my growth is fine. 6" per year. I just plan to focus on retention. Good luck ladies.


 
I have too many things going on right now so sad to say I'll have to quietly step out of this challenge as well. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## dancinstallion (May 23, 2010)

Any updates???? anyone still doing this?

I have made the cayenne pepper mixed with coconut oil, olive oil. Since nov 2009. I would put on my head twice a week overnight. I would massage it in my head and then do about 5 min of cardio to open up my pores. and Boy oh Boy it would burn/tingle for 12 hours straight and that is why I would do it overnight. It does drip down my neck alot and can be messy. At first I thought it really grew my hair for two months. But since jan I really can't say if my hair has grown alot faster than usual. It wasn't enough extra growth for me to continue to do it. I thought twice a week was enough considering how long I would leave it on and still feel the burn. I was already brushing bra strap in january so I thought/assumed I would be way past bsl by now, So I guess my expectations were too high.  I also take ALOT of vitamins so I just knew my hair would be touching my butt by now.


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2010)

^^^Gee, I forgot all about this challenge. I didn't use it long enough to see results dancinstallion. Maybe the other ladies has some report for you.


----------



## grow (Jul 17, 2010)

hey ladies! it's been ages since i've checked in here, but i have to give credit where it is due!

yes, the cayenne pepper has helped my hair growth alot!

even though i haven't always checked in, i've used it (messy dripping and all) and can give it some of the credit for the hair that is below the line in my siggy.

sure, that growth from the beginning of the year until the end of last month is also due to many new practices, but honestly speaking, cayenne has surely been one of them that i feel has done alot.

so my verdict is to stick with it because it does work!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2010)

for updates

Anyone still using Cayenne Pepper?


----------



## grow (Jul 30, 2010)

just put some on last night!


----------



## Carisa (Nov 25, 2010)

Are u all still doing this?  How r the results


----------



## varaneka (Aug 3, 2011)

Carisa not as consistently anymore but I have grown I think 10 inches so far

I am switching to ginger soon instead of cayenne & probably will stick with castor oil again

I would rather smell like ginger hehe


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Aug 3, 2011)

Here I am with a big ole thing of cayenne pepper i need to use and would you looky here. I've found my solution. I'ma get right on it.


----------



## Dellas (Sep 11, 2011)

Subscribing!


----------



## Solila (Jan 15, 2012)

Damn, and I just made a peppermint oil and EVO concoction. LOL Better go get another applicator bottle. 
I'm not aware of the side to side comparison of peppermint to cayenne paper, but both are well known for increasing blood circulation. 
I recently got the peppermint oil for that purpose. It is AMAZING on the scalp. You feel every sensation. I wake up 6am feeling like cupid shot me.


----------



## ilong (Mar 3, 2013)

bump - anyone stil doing this.  Looks like a lot of challengers bailed early.


----------

